# apple tv - sortie son



## mercutio (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque l'Apple TV est branché en HDMI sur la télé, peut il également envoyé du son (via RCA) sur un ampli ?


Merci


----------



## Mondana (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est possible...


----------



## mercutio (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci

Peut-on régler le volume de l'apple TV avec la télécommande ?

L'apple TV serait branché sur la télé en HDMI et le son en RCA directement sur des enceintes amplifiée avec le contrôle du volume à l'arrière et donc pas accessible.


----------



## esales (11 Janvier 2010)

oui, la télécommande pilote le volume de l'AppleTV


----------



## napalmatt (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Si ton amplificateur à une entrée optique, tu peux également le relier avec une fibre optique à ton ATV.
Pour la télécommande, tu peux aussi tout contrôler via un iPhone/iPod Touch (application *Remote*) si tu en possède un. C'est assez pratique quand ton ATV n'est pas forcement accessible par l'infrarouge (c'est mon cas où tout est planqué dans des meubles).


----------



## mercutio (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci,

Je souhaite vraiment une solution minimaliste extrèmement simple à utiliser.

=> Apple TV piloté par la técommande, l'image sur la télé et le son sur des enceintes auto amplifiées. l'Apple TV sera principalement utilisé pour les dessins animés des enfants. Pour les mp3 et les photos. 

PAS DE STREAMING, je ne souhaite pas sortir mon macbook pour écouter un peu de musique.

Dans cette configuration, Je dois malheureusement garder mon lecteur DVD sous la main et le décodeur numérique.

A quand un boitier universel (décodeur, Blueray et media center) ?


----------



## napalmatt (12 Janvier 2010)

Alors l'ATV devrait remplir toutes ces missions.



mercutio a dit:


> A quand un boitier universel (décodeur, Blueray et media center) ?



+1

Bonne installation.


----------



## mercutio (14 Janvier 2010)

ATV trouvé en occase sur le net.

J'espère que je ne le regretterai pas...

Merci pour vos réactions


----------



## mercutio (29 Janvier 2010)

Voilà j'ai achété la bête.

La syncro avec la musique s'est déroulée plus ou moins correctement. Mais les touches plus et moins ne modifient pas le volume. Je dois peut-être mettre à jour la machine.

Je n'arrive pas encore à syncroniser iphoto par contre. (pas assez de place pour tout et je n'ai pas accès à la sélection d'album à syncroniser).


J'ai également un problème de masse/souffle, mais ilsemblerait que ce soit parce que mes enceintes amplifiées sont trop prêt de l'apple TV, je checke cela ce soir...


Petite question, comment savoir si l'apple tv joue le contenu de son disque dur ou se connecte via airport à l'ordinateur hôte ?


----------



## napalmatt (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

La synchronisation est toujours un peu longue (la première peut être fait en filaire, ça va bien plus vite qu'en sans fil) et j'ai aussi remarqué qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à la faire deux ou trois d'affiler, quelques fois l'ATV zappe des albums lors de la première synchronisation.

Je n'ai aucun problème pour le volume, que ce soit lors du contrôle avec le iPhone ou bien avec la remote. Tente effectivement une mise à jour.

Pour la lecture du contenu, ça dépend de la bibliothèque que tu sélectionnes dans le *menu* de l'Apple TV, en synchronisation ou en streaming. Si c'est en synchronisation, l'ATV lit forcement son disque local. Ceci dit, si tu veux faire un test rapide, tu lances une musique sur l'ATV, tu éteins ton ordinateur, et si la musique joue encore c'est que l'ATV lie bien la bibliothèque locale.

Pour les photos, je n'ai pas de réponse, je n'utilise pas cette fonctionnalité.


----------



## mercutio (1 Février 2010)

K'ai trouvé !

il faut juste paramètrer son itunes et lui dire ce qu'il doit syncroniser (en video musique photo).

Et surtout, désactiver la syncronisation automatique et dire à l'apple TV qu'il ne lise que le contenu de son propre disque. 

Maintenant c'est mes vidéos qui n'apparaissent plus dans le bon format (et en plus avec un grain). Je les ai pourtant encodées via handbrake et son réglage apple TV en qualité maximale. Et le volume de la télécommande ne fonctionne pas sur les vidéos...uniquement sur les musiques...


----------

